

Senators Seek Ban on Texting While Driving - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/technology/30distracted.html?hpw

======
ygvucoqwv
When you're a lawyer every problem looks like a new law. The UK tried this,
first they banned talking on a 'cellular telephone' so as not to ban taxi or
police radios. But this didn't cover texting, so another 3years of
parlimentary debate they added texting - but this didn't cover email or IM.
Meanwhile the original 'cellullar telephone' law didn't cover skype or other
IP calls - or the laywers weren't sure that it would in court. So back to
parliament to redefine 'cellular telephone' and 'call'.

Of course there is a perfectly good law about dangerous driving...

